
The CIA Sets Up Shop on Tor, the Anonymous Internet - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/cia-sets-up-shop-on-tor/
======
sarcasmatwork
This has been posted so many times!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19852989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19852989)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19866575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19866575)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19851169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19851169)

~~~
bradleyankrom
If it's being upvoted, people are interested... perhaps seeing it for the
first time.

~~~
nvrspyx
> If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates

Granted, I guess it didn’t get “significant attention”, but I guess that also
means it can’t be too interesting since this is the first one with more than 2
comments, which is only because I’m replying to you.

